# Heifer bred too young



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

What is the consensus for future breeding of a heifer that breeds too early the first time? Should you allow extra time for her to continue growing prior to re-breeding or move forward normally? Is there typically any protracted damage?

Thanks


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Hello there  

This can be very much an individual cow thing and depends on how old she was and what type of calving resulted.

Everybody has "accidents" and I did too. I didn't realise the cow was in calf until far too late and it took the vet and myself two hours to remove the calf bit by bit. By the time the last bit came out we were exhausted and we both stood and cried out of relief and exhaustion - the cow never went down through the whole process and I went on to milk her for that season. She has since produced another three beautiful, healthy calves and gets in calf first time to the bull. Another Jersey cow that I bought in was in calf to a Simmental bull. She was 18 months old and as skinny as a broom handle and still had two months of pregnancy to go. I got the vet out to her and it was decided to induce her. She gave birth to a beautiful, premature but live calf which I hand reared. The cow has gone back to the bull and took first time but unfortunately has other health issues not connected to calving.

I don't know what your story is but if the cow has already calved and is doing well there will probably be no long lasting effects and you can put her back to the bull so long as you can insure that she gets the best of everything. If she is still to calve and your not happy about it, get hold of your vet and discuss the option of inducing. This isn't something I like particularly but if it means the difference between a dead calf and a healthy mother or a dead calf and dead mother or mother than can't breed again, I know which option I would take.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Abouttime said:


> What is the consensus for future breeding of a heifer that breeds too early the first time? Should you allow extra time for her to continue growing prior to re-breeding or move forward normally? Is there typically any protracted damage?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not clear on what you are asking. Is this a heifer that was serviced, and now is coming into heat again? Or is it a heifer who has already had a calf and now you are planning when to re-breed?


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

The later-thanks


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Abouttime said:


> The later-thanks


Some specifics would help, i.e. age, weight, breed, condition, etc.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Abouttime said:


> The later-thanks


 As long as she is in good health, we would breed her back after 60 days post-partum.Thing is a heifer will grow frame size and weight between that first and second calf even when carrying second calf.
We call it the Sophomore Stretch.


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
A Heifer bred too young, or to the wrong kind of bull, could very well kill the heifer and the calf.

If the calf is born you will probably have to pull it out which is not easy, calf usually dies.

After heifer has first calf she is a cow now, breed her and have more calves.

bumpus
.


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

I was trying to be concise, but here's what I know. The cow is a Hereford. I found her and her newborn calf in the pasture I lease (among other people) with my calves. I tracked down the owner and here's what he told me. She is "approx" 21 months old now. As to weight I'm not good at judging, but I can tell you she is almost exactly the height and width of my 10mo dairy bull so around 650lbs. After working with the calf, I did get him up and nursing and she began taking care of him. She appears in good condition considering. As I have an investment in this pair and her current owner doesn't appear to care I want to buy them, but thought I should seek some advice from some experienced cattle folks as to her possible future.
Thanks


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

21 months is not that young. I wouldn't worry about it. The real test will be if she cycles and settles normally. If she does, then all is fine.


----------



## Abouttime (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks to all- Sounds like she'll be fine.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey Bumpus "After heifer has first calf she is a cow now, breed her and have more calves."

That is what I use to think, until I moved to SD.

Here we have heiferettes, heifers, first calf heifers, cowettes, first calf cows, and cows. 

I've never gotten anyone to completely explain the difference, but I guess they don't call them "cows" until they are four years old, and usually expecting their third calf. 

Seriously, - you look at adds from sale barns and you will see all of these classifications.

Cathy


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I don't know about SD but in KS a "heiferette" is a younger cow that ends up in a feedlot for whatever reason (usually for not breeding back). They make a decent grade of beef so there is money to be made in finishing these cows.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

There are several schools of thought here. Some registered cattle men say breed at 700 pounds. Others say to breed at l5 months. The run-of-the mill cattlemen, including a fellow here who is considered the best and most knowledgeable cattleman in the area, say to let them breed on the first or second heat. 

These fellows all say that the cow who successfully delivers a calf early will go on to make a better mother cow, longer lived and more productive, than those held back. 

What they are saying is that those that cannot breed early and deliver successfully are weeded out of the herd--they die or deliver a dead calf and are culled.

I'm coming around to that opinion myself, although in the past I've held to the "calve at 24 months" school. Just make sure you have low birth-weight Angus bulls on hand. 
Ox


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

.
heifer --- Is a female bovine who has never had a calf.

heiferette --- Is a female bovine who has never had a calf, but is preganet with one.

first calf heifer --- Is a female bovine who, has had her first calf only. 

cowettes --- Is a female bovine who is pregnate with her second calf.

first calf cows --- Is a female bovine who has had her second calf but her first calf was born dead, which made her a cow.

cows --- Is a female bovine who has had at least one calf or more, at any age.

bumpus
.


----------

